# looking for help to build a fence and gate



## Milliemoomoo (Sep 10, 2020)

HI,

I am looking for someone near Newton, NH to help me build a fence and two gates. I fired my old contractor, see the forum post custom gate by professional ???? in the woodworking skill share forum if you want to see why.

I'm not getting into that here.
The pictures and ideas I supplied are these.














































I know the last one is a cabinet, but that is the pattern I wanted for one of the gates.
I have the old gates that can be reworked? maybe.

Please PM me, I am now super picky due to this error, so I will want references from someone you worked for and the ability to go an see some work you have done.

Thanks


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

"Nothing I love more than working for someone that is super picky" - No one ever


----------



## Milliemoomoo (Sep 10, 2020)

So to rephrase, OK so I want a good job doing, I have had plumbers, electricians, roofers and siding contractors all working at my house this year, I have not had a problem with any of their work, they did a great job. I had references from them and saw their work.

This guy I took from someone else's recommendation, and was not a diligent as usual, my fault.
Now I am starting again, would you accept sub standard work?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> "Nothing I love more than working for someone that is super picky" - No one ever
> 
> - SMP


Perhaps you should look at the other work before defining "picky". It was pretty bad.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> "Nothing I love more than working for someone that is super picky" - No one ever
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


+1, that was a disgraceful piece of work on his gate.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Again you need a fence contractor…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

To be fair the customer didn't say they wanted Cheap, Well Done, and Fast, all in the same sentence.

It's terrible there are those who will take $$$$$ from hard working people, and not do anything but a great job. Those among us who have contracted for services rendered have all met, and dealt with someone a skunk contractor took advantage of, and it is another thing that makes that work harder than it needs to be.

It's fine to use past work to define someone, that is your right. But if I would have to tell you things to look for NOT to have a redo of your other work. I would use Licensed, Insured, and Affiliation. Some areas affiliation is BBB, some it's a local builders. contractors group. but everywhere has something where the skunks can't get in. and those who are in, stand behind what they do.

Contractors are either specialists, or generalist. I agree with Jack here, you need a specialist, a fence contractor.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> "Nothing I love more than working for someone that is super picky" - No one ever
> 
> - SMP


I actually like working for super picky people, keeps one on his toes - as long as the pay is commensurate.


----------

